# wlan0 with hostapd and dhcpd without wpa_supplicant

## chris...

Hi

I have a device that runs hostapd and dhcpd on wlan0

dhcpd seems to only work if i set the ip address on wlan0

how do i only set the ip address with net.wlan0?

it seems to want to run wpa_supplicant which I dont have and is not neededLast edited by chris... on Fri Nov 02, 2012 12:42 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## khayyam

chris ... 

something like:

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_wlan0="!plug !wpa_supplicant iproute2"

config_wlan0="192.168.1.1/24"
```

best ... khay

----------

## chris...

now it wants to scan for access points whan starting net.wlan0

I just need it to set the ip address of the wlan0 device

e.g. if i add the command ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.1/24 in the /etc/init.d/dhcpcd script it works

----------

